# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Help, found frogs living in my bucket!

## froggyfriend

This bucket is in our garden on the corner of our patio.  Near a wall and partially surrounded by ivy.  An old bucket that my daughter threw some pebbles into last autumn. It has eventually got filled up with rain water.

I finally cleared our garden 2 days ago, I was about to move "that old bucket" when I saw two pairs of eyes staring at me!  They then dived in.

The water was very green and the bucket only half full of water with the pebbles still under the surface.  So I formed an escape route by filling one side of the bucket with more large pebbles and then raising the surface of the water to almost the top of the bucket (a couple of the pepples are out of the water (and the bucket is at an angle) so the frogs could easily escape.....but they are still there!  We have had very hot days (28 deg c) and I have been topping it up when the level drops.

What should I do now?  Surely frogs cant live in a normal sized bucket!  And am I now stuck with my bucket "pond" for ever!  I hope they are going to be ok.  What should I do?  Relocate them?  ps: We are very near a small brook and park.

Cheers ff

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hello, you are probably going to get a lot of different opinions so here's mine.* 
*Take them to the brook and release them into a slow pond area similar to the bucket and they will find a home. Good job taking care of them. I found a bucket similar to what you are explaining while hunting for frogs with my son on my neighbors property. It was full of tadpoles. I went back 2 days later to get them so nothing would happen to them and he had already kicked the bucket over to mow the grass. I can't tell you how much I wanted to..................anyway, good job and thanks for helping them.*

----------


## Ebony

.....Or you could build yourself your very own frog pond  :Big Grin: . Just think...sitting out side on a warm evening with a refreshment and listening to the sweet sounds of frogs croaking. PARADISE  :Frog Smile: .

----------


## mikebannon

I agree a frog pond would be awseome!!!!!!!

----------


## frogbreeder27

> .....Or you could build yourself your very own frog pond . Just think...sitting out side on a warm evening with a refreshment and listening to the sweet sounds of frogs croaking. PARADISE .


 that would be a dream come true for me :Big Applause:

----------

